# Corn Beef Samich



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Dunch today…a corned beef sandwich worthy of the Carnegie Deli, in NYC😊
Cooked the corned beef for six hours (in the crock pot) with one can of beer, one carrot, one fried onion, Black pepper and the flavor pack that comes with the corn beef. Put it on pani bread with everything but the bagel.
Made a cole slaw early this morning. It sure was good! 😋


----------



## Myvalk99 (Mar 16, 2020)

I “like” your post and cooking abilities. I hate corned beef but you’re to be congratulated just the same.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Do you have any plans for a recipe book? What would you call it?


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Looks good. But I believe you have a spelling error in your title. It's "sammitch", not "samach". 😆


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> Do you have any plans for a recipe book? What would you call it?


I already have a cookbook. If I did another, I would need a catchy title.
any ideas?


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

"The Knotty Chef"


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Myvalk99 said:


> I “like” your post and cooking abilities. I hate corned beef but you’re to be congratulated just the same.


My guy loves corned beef…he’s the one that said it’s better than Carnegie deli’s…I‘ve never had a Carnegie corn beef, but he has.👌


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

snic said:


> "The Knotty Chef"


Haha …Or the Nutty Chef.


----------



## Poltergeist (10 mo ago)

Two Knots said:


> My guy loves corn beef…he’s the one that said it’s better than Carnegie deli’s…I‘ve never had a Carnegie corn beef, but he has.👌


They are to die for, or were… I think Carnegie deli closed.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Poltergeist said:


> They are to die for, or were… I think Carnegie deli closed.


yes, closed…the guy went broke from divorcing his wife.


----------



## Myvalk99 (Mar 16, 2020)

snic said:


> Looks good. But I believe you have a spelling error in your title. It's "sammitch", not "samach". 😆


Snic, you have the pronunciation correct but the spelling is off. It’s Samich. I know, I’m from Brooklyn 🤣


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Myvalk99 said:


> Snic, you have the pronunciation correct but the spelling is off. It’s Samich. I know, I’m from Brooklyn 🤣


hahahaa…I just changed it back to Samich!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

actually, if you’re from Brooklyn, I believe the correct pronunciation is Sangwich. 😃


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Looks Great, no brown mustard?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Steve2444 said:


> Looks Great, no brown mustard?


yes, plenty of spicy brown mustard under the bread.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Two Knots said:


> yes, plenty of spicy brown mustard under the bread.


Ahhhhhh, nice


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

Two Knots said:


> I already have a cookbook. If I did another, I would need a catchy title.
> any ideas?



I dunno' about a cookbook title.. but..

jus' lettin' you know,

I Am ...
Up for adoption. 😀


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Only way I’ve had CB sandwiches is a Rueben. I love the sauerkraut and thousand Island dressing so I’ll pass on the brown mustard.

I love meat. That platter makes me want to cook another CB. What brand was that?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover said:


> Only way I’ve had CB sandwiches is a Rueben. I love the sauerkraut and thousand Island dressing so I’ll pass on the brown mustard.
> 
> I love meat. That platter makes me want to cook another CB. What brand was that?


JP O’Rielly corned beef brisket…I wanted a real thick Jewish deli corned beef sangwich…
Tomorrow, I’ll make the grilled Ruebens with kraut, thousand Island dressing and swiss cheese!


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Have you tried using Mayo instead of butter to grill your bread? You may find a new passion if you try it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Colbyt said:


> Have you tried using Mayo instead of butter to grill your bread? You may find a new passion if you try it.


yes, and only recently, as a matter of fact I learned that trick here…it may have even been you
that suggested that, not sure!👍


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I love corned beef and pastrami on fresh rye bread with deli mustard. Yes, thin, piled high like your sandwich Knot.
Pastrami is my choice and corned beef a close second. I want to try making pastrami next time I buy a corned beef.
I really appreciate that beer in the picture. That lunch would have not been complete without it! I also like a good kosher dill, sour or garlic pickle along side.
I still have half of the one I cooked on St. Patricks day. Its frozen in the stock it was cooked in. There is enough for at least 4 big sandwiches. You have me thinking now!



Colbyt said:


> Have you tried using Mayo instead of butter to grill your bread? You may find a new passion if you try it.


Many of my fellow cooks have always told me mayo worked better that butter. So I will try it.
But there is something to be said regarding the butter flavor. Real butter. I have not had margerine in my fridge since I was a kid and thats what my mother had on hand. I'm making a grilled cheese for lunch today and I'm gonna use mayo.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

yes, the mayo is delicious..I just made the head guy a grilled Rueben with mayo on the outside of the bread…and it grilled nicely and tasted good. I put it on the pani everything but the bagel bread with Russian dressing on both sides of the bread…then I piled the corned beef on and put cole slaw and then Swiss cheese…I was debating between the slaw and the kraut, and decided on the slaw…it was amazing. I ate half of my sangwich and suggested that he do the same…Of course, he ate the whole thing. 😃 The side dish is chilled sliced beets with red onion, olive oil and red wine vinegar, salt/ pepper and some Italian seasoning.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

J. V. said:


> I love corned beef and pastrami on fresh rye bread with deli mustard. Yes, thin, piled high like your sandwich Knot.
> Pastrami is my choice and corned beef a close second. I want to try making pastrami next time I buy a corned beef.
> I really appreciate that beer in the picture. That lunch would have not been complete without it! I also like a good kosher dill, sour or garlic pickle along side.
> I still have half of the one I cooked on St. Patricks day. Its frozen in the stock it was cooked in. There is enough for at least 4 big sandwiches. You have me thinking now!
> ...


A SO cook who formerly worked at a Hilton taught me that. That is reputedly the way they did theirs back then.

I have also heard but never tried mixing butter with with Mayo.


----------

